# Pikey 2005 on stage to 2008



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Ok its took ages but finally I get round to posting a few up the first one is October 2005 at the UK


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

next two are 2007 - looks like I may have deleted 2006 Doh!!!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

and this year...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

last one just in case anyone thinks I'm a lucky so and so who is lean all the time...


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

lookin good mate, i'm very impressed with your upper chest.

do you know your weight in any of these pics?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Thats a great set of picture pikey .i like that you have put the last one in just shows how your body changes you certainly know how to hit your condition m8

your training partner looks a bit of a pussy though


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice pics pikey. Looking good. How much weight did you gain from 2005-2008?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cheers guy's can't beat a nice p... cat on yer lap 

Top photo was my first show I weighed a shade under 71K the second set of photo's I was 78K I think the ones from this year 79K these are from the midlands, I don't have any from the finals but I'd lost another 3K and over cooked it! I think I've put more than 8K of lean tissue on though as I am leaner at the midlands this year

The one with the cat I'll be approx 88K this is at the back end of my holiday so no notice taken of diet and no weights for two weeks it was taken just over three weeks ago, I just wanted to show what I looked like off season. I soon smooth right over but one thing I can do is nail condition.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Great pics mate, very inspiring to see what all the hard work, determination and knowledge produces!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

FAT BOY said:


> your training partner looks a bit of a pussy though


lmfao, i just love the banter on here :becky:


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

What a transformation!!! You also look very large for the weights you mention. What height are you?

Good work and an inspiration to the likes of me who is still a long way off your first pics.

Colin


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Im only 5.5mate. But my wife says Im a cross between Penfold by day and the Thing by night. (says wife typing this as Hubby watches)


----------



## bulkaholic (Jun 8, 2008)

That would explain the mass then mate. Anyway looking good and seem to be improving all the time. Look forward to seeing what next year brings for you.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Great pics Pikey...Goes to show your dedication till showtime...Cheers...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

next prep I think I'll post up what I look like 12 weeks out then every couple of weeks into the show.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Pikey said:


> next prep I think I'll post up what I look like 12 weeks out then every couple of weeks into the show.


sounds like a plan pikey, i'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

lovin that conditioning pikey mate!!! as has been said before i think... you only got beat by people with more size (and not much more at that) this year, the shape the balance and condition and muscle maturity is all there... in time youll be winning that britain class!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Cheers Lee top 6 would be a good start


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

great picture mate, last pic is good too :clap2:



scottswald said:


> sounds like a plan pikey, i'll be looking forward to it.


seconded, would be really good to see it step by step and how it all comes together


----------



## steve (Nov 20, 2008)

pikey, have you just been in benidorm?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Nah Lanzarote, did you see a really good looking bloke just like me in Benidorm then???


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice one Pikey lad....good to see the results of the effort you guys put in.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Pikey mate, great to see those pics, look forward to seeing your progress from 12 weeks out, should make a great thread.


----------



## Nuclear_Chris (Mar 24, 2016)

very impressive, lots of hard work pay'd off there!


----------



## inamorato (Oct 30, 2008)

awesome transformation ..... inspiring pic... good job.


----------



## dan danz (Jan 17, 2009)

amazing mate


----------

